# Vaccuum Cleaner



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Any suggestions on a good vaccuum? I just seem to have the worst time with them-I spend more time trying to unclog than the actual time it would take take to vaccuum(am I spelling that right??) I usually go for the one that cost around $60. We have cats in and out, animals to take care of out in the barn...so needless to say there's mud because not everyone can remeber that the shoes come off at the door, cat hair--not that this stuff piles up for weeks - I try to get to it every other day or so. I can't imagine that I have that much more to clean up than other folks do. Maybe I just need to look into a better machine?? We have wood floors and carpet in some rooms. Planning on building a house in the near future and I can't see any of these conditions changing. I have wondered about a Dyson-if they can really be that good or would I just want to cry after spending that kind of money and finding out it doesn't really work any better than the cheap ones. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

If ya have a vacuum repair place near by ya might check into getting an older refurbished Kirby. Best type vacuum I've had, it really sucks (in a good way)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Second that idea. (Make sure you look on eBay, too)
I've had a Kirby for about ten years. Got it for the same reason, actually, because we have so much _hair_!
It'll still suck the nails out of the floor boards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks-I really hadn't thought of that option, but with the price of those new fangled ones I will surely check it out.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm quite smitten with my Dyson!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I would love to have a Dyson, but I don't have the money for one - maybe someday.
I have a Kirby though and it's an old one from the 70s - they last FOREVER! My only complaint is the weight, they are heavy and the older I get the harder they are to push. 
I actually took mine in for repair and ended up buying a new brush bar which cost me $20-30 bucks to replace and that was a few years back, but it's much cheaper than buying a new vacuum cleaner, or replacing one over and over. Plus, like ErinP said, they do have excellent suction and handle pet hair easily. New ones are expensive, but you can usually find a refurbished one for a good price.
I also found the bags for them on-line much cheaper than buying them at the vacuum store. These were HEPA filter bags too.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I also have a Kirby. Have had it for almost 14 years. DH bought it brand new for me, (this was before I got the hammer out about finances). But I LOVE it. 

A few years ago, I was fascinated with the new bag less ones. When I mentioned it to DH, he said I could get one when the kirby dies. Well guess what, you can't kill these things. LOL.

But really, I'm glad I didn't go with one of those bag less ones. I really do love my kirby.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Do the Kirbys have a hose attachment? I don't think I could live without one.
Are they cannisters or uprights?
Thanks everyone for your input--I've about had it with these cheapy things--again I have to figure out what's clogging it up before I can clean today.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

littlebit ranch said:


> Do the Kirbys have a hose attachment? I don't think I could live without one.
> Are they cannisters or uprights?
> Thanks everyone for your input--I've about had it with these cheapy things--again I have to figure out what's clogging it up before I can clean today.


Yes, you can get attachments for them, they are uprights. The places that sell them, usually sell refurbished ones and once you know what Model (which they call "Generation") they are, you can google what you need and find attachments and bags, or even barter with a dealer for a good deal on the attachments.
Google Kirby and check them out before you invest, just to make sure that's what you want. 
Mine is old, but it's like the Energizer bunny, it just keeps going and going and going....LOL!!


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine's a Dyson........ a great vacuum!!!!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

The only draw back I have with kirby's is the beater bar .
In our home which is full of three females with very long hair I can kill a new beater bar in one trip through the living room . The bearings arent well protected .
To combat this problem along with pet hair and farm grunge I ended up mating my shop vac to an old hoover upright. It works great even if it is a bit clumsy


----------



## dawncagle (Jun 25, 2008)

Try the Kirby Ultimate G. They come with every attachment you could possibly imagine! Like a hard rubber upolstery-cleaner-like thingy that is perfect for removing pet hair---right off the dog! And a handle that converts it into a hand held! And a paint sprayer! We bought ours new so it also came with the carpet cleaner attachments. They are a little pricey but they are SOOO worth it!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> The only draw back I have with kirby's is the beater bar .
> In our home which is full of three females with very long hair I can kill a new beater bar in one trip through the living room . The bearings arent well protected .


Really? 
I've never had this trouble and we have five dogs and small children (one of whom has long hair) who constantly leave strings and treasures scattered around...
What generation do you have?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

ErinP said:


> Really?
> I've never had this trouble and we have five dogs and small children (one of whom has long hair) who constantly leave strings and treasures scattered around...
> What generation do you have?


Its not the dog hair that kills them its the 3 and 4 ft long human hair.
Both m wife and daughters have very long fine hair . 
I believe its a heritage 2 so yes its a 25 year old model


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

We loved our dyson in England so got another here- still happy but my cleaner (until DD15 gets home from school) prefers an old Oreck we have. I can't tell if they work as well as each other or not.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We LOVE our Electrolux! My husband bought it before we got married in 1995. The only thing that we have had to replace is a hose which costs us $7.00. The bags are a bit pricey but they have awesome filters. We are very pleased with it and use it at least once a day (because of our dogs ).

I highly recommend Electrolux and when this one finally does go that's what we will buy again (if we cannot replace parts)

Hope this helps!

~Sharon


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have used Kirby for 35 years. All used ones. I bought a new one a couple of years ago at an auction. Got run up to $45. I think they sell for 1-2000 now. I usually pay $10-20. for the older ones which I absolutely love.


----------



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

The best thing I ever did in buying a vacuum cleaner was a small shop vac from Lowe's. It came with a few attachments and you can buy others for it. I put an extension cord on it and I can roll it wherever I want. You don't use bags and when you get ready to dump it you can check to make sure you haven't sucked anything up you want to keep. I think it was around 40 bucks. The suction on it is great in my house. We have terribly old hardwood floors and it gets the dirt out of the cracks really really well. And when I get to the corners I just take the end attachment off and suck out the corners and base boards. It works so good on my rugs. If I had carpet I would get the carpet attachment with the wheels on it. I don't know why I had never thought of getting one before. It is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------

